# How far is Sea World from the Disney parks?



## MELSMICE

My sister is looking at some hotel tha says it is close to Sea World.  I can't remember how far Sea World is from WDW.  

Anyone know how far of a ride it would be - distance & time?


----------



## mamaminnie

I'll say 20-40 minutes door to door (well really parking lot to parking lot) depending on traffic and where inside WDW you're headed.


----------



## Metro West

mamaminnie said:


> I'll say 20-40 minutes door to door (well really parking lot to parking lot) depending on traffic and where inside WDW you're headed.


Agreed!


----------



## jheigl

Yeah, it's not very far distance wise, but with the traffic around Downtown Disney and such, it could take in the mentioned time frame.


----------



## Tribe0701

MELSMICE said:


> My sister is looking at some hotel tha says it is close to Sea World.  I can't remember how far Sea World is from WDW.
> 
> Anyone know how far of a ride it would be - distance & time?





15-20 minutes is what it took us a few years ago.  And that was with construction.


----------



## MELSMICE

She ended up booking the Lake Buena Vista Suites with a Mousesavers rate of $132 during peak time.  She'll be in a 1BR suite, so she's happy.  

I'm an on-site snob, so I was trying to talk her in to that, but she got a great deal & it will work well for them.


----------

